# VK - GeekVape Eagle Tank



## Gizmo (26/7/16)

*Geek Vape Eagle Tank Features:*


25mm Diameter
6.2mL Juice Capacity - Standard Version
6mL Juice Capacity - Top Airflow Version
Superior Stainless Steel Construction
High-Temp Resistant Silica Glass Reinforcement
Handbuilt Coil (HBC) Structure
Rewickable System
Side-Tension Vertical Two-Post Design
PEEK Insulators
Single or Dual Configurations
Bottom Airflow Control for Direct Air Channels
Optional Top Airflow Control
Convenient Top-Fill Method
10mm Black Delrin Widebore Drip Tip
Adjustable Gold-Plated 510 Contact Pin
http://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-eagle-sub-ohm-tank-top-airflow-stainless-steel.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

